# The Terror - Marcus Fjellström



## gregh (Apr 17, 2018)

new 10 part series with superb sound by Marcus Fjellström who sadly passed away late last year. Terrible loss.

I am not sure who did the sound design but I would love to know so I can seek out more of their work

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2708480/


----------



## rottoy (Apr 17, 2018)

Absolutely fantastic show (until the last two episodes).
Marcus did a great job setting the mood musically. Rest in peace, fellow countryman.


----------



## will_m (Apr 20, 2018)

gregh said:


> new 10 part series with superb sound by Marcus Fjellström who sadly passed away late last year. Terrible loss.
> 
> I am not sure who did the sound design but I would love to know so I can seek out more of their work
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2708480/




Sound designer is Jim Goddard, who's also worked on Peaky Blinders and Black Mirror.


----------



## gregh (Apr 22, 2018)

will_m said:


> Sound designer is Jim Goddard, who's also worked on Peaky Blinders and Black Mirror.


thanks for that


----------

